# Little Poodle Dude with Bow Ties



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They are the perfect compliment to his handsome poodleness!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

very elegant!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Love his style!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Love his blended topknot/ears.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

He is so adorable- Love his ties! Where do you get doggie bow ties? I think Axel may need to have one or two of those.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness..........'Boy Bling' I LOVE IT!!!!!!! Why not do a Liberace and add a few rhinestones? Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very dapper fellow- I particularly like the red one- but he is handsome regardless!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*3 Bow Ties to start the collection*

Here is a picture of the 3 bow ties I have now. The red one is mounted on a dog collar and is red for the Christmas holidays. I picked that up at PetsMart.

The other 2 bow ties are boy bow ties that I bought at Penney's.

I am trying to pick colors that I like both on Dakota's present blackish coat and also later when he turns gray.

I will continue this thread later when I get additional ties.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

He is adorable and your photos came out wonderful, keeping that light behind the dark poodle worked


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I actually had to move Dakota around so that his back was not towards the window because then he was just back lighted. The later pictures I took had his side to the window. But you are right, glorbeecosta, it is important to think about the color of the background when taking a photo of a dark dog.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Love it! He is so handsome! You did a great job with his groom.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Dakota is the handsomest poodle dude in a bow tie I've ever seen! What a dapper, well-groomed young poodleman. You did great job taking the photos of him _indoors_—SO tricky with a dark-colored dog. And it looks like he's maturing a bit, since you were able to get him to hold still long enough for pictures. :act-up:


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, I Just love how classy he looks ! His grooming is fantastic and the bow tie is such a wonderful complement. My favorites are the green and red ones.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dog Ties and Bow Ties*

Wow! Sophie Anne gave me the expression Little Poodle Dude, which I have totally embraced. Now I am going to have to call him The Dapper Little Poodle Dude.

Just ordered another bow tie from PetEdge. I think I will look for dog ties as well. I found this place on line. I haven't ordered anything yet but looking forward to adding to Dakota's wardrobe.

Dapper Dog Ties - Dress up your Dog!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dakota does indeed look like a dapper little poodle dude! Beautiful groom and I LOVE the ties!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dakota is so beautiful and his intelligence radiates from those lovely eyes! Love love love him in ties . Great photos! My favorite is still the one in his shearling lined coat, standing at the door wanting to go out in the snow, though. That one just says so very much.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Really love his blended in ears. You did a great job on his groom!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Super cute! I need to add to my boys' collection too. Atticus has two, Yuki has one.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Brooks has bow ties too! He even has a leather ID tag that looks like a bow tie


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I love them MiniPoo! He looks very handsome indeed. I have to say that I'm partial to the red one, only because I think red on black looks outstanding!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

If anyone has bow ties for your poodle, please post pictures here. I would love to see the dapper, darling poodles.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

His leather tag


He also got a pack of bowties in various colors for Christmas, lol.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Brooks looks totally awesome! He looks ready to party.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

They are all great! Rory has a tie but not a bow tie. I'll get a photo of him in it after he's groomed on Wednesday. Most of the bow ties I've seen only seem to come in small dog sizes - I'll have to keep looking as clearly it's a necessary accessory for the handsome poodle dude!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Got new bow tie*

When I placed an order with PetEdge, I saw they had bow ties with white collars. So I ordered one for Dakota. I think this is my new favorite tie.

It has little black and silver circles on the tie. I figure black and silver are Dakota's colors.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> When I placed an order with PetEdge, I saw they had bow ties with white collars. So I ordered one for Dakota. I think this is my new favorite tie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a freakin fantastic look that is! The perfect finishing touch for such a handsome poodle! I think Timi would be smitten?❤?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I was wondering if I could get him to wear cuffs or perhaps a top hat. Too much?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> I was wondering if I could get him to wear cuffs or perhaps a top hat. Too much?



Oh at least the cuffs - that would be darling! Do they make them?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh at least the cuffs - that would be darling! Do they make them?


Yes, they do. They look pretty big so may fit over his bracelets.

Here is a Google image of a dogs with cuffs.

https://www.google.com/search?q=tux...hWFXD4KHUPDCAwQ_AUICCgC#imgrc=CRjeyn5pJDeMjM:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Yes, they do. They look pretty big so may fit over his bracelets.
> 
> Here is a Google image of a dogs with cuffs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tux...hWFXD4KHUPDCAwQ_AUICCgC#imgrc=CRjeyn5pJDeMjM:



I can't see the pic, but get it, I know it would be awesome on him!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE the bowtie with the collar! I like wide collars on dogs, but a 'collar with a bowtie' is so adorably handsome!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dogs with cuffs and ties*



Tiny Poodles said:


> I can't see the pic, but get it, I know it would be awesome on him!


Sorry, TP, that the link didn't work for you. Here are 2 pictures of dogs with bow ties and cuffs. Most cuffs are white but there are other colors available.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Dakota looks so great in his bow ties. I bet Wilson and Sailor could carry that look off, too. Finally something for the boys! Now if I can figure out how to convert regular old ties into dog bow ties...


----------

